# Is Tara (the hero) being exploited



## mystro (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm sure Tara adopted that little toddler hence her attack-mode when her
little boy was viciously attacked by that pitbull 
...but an interesting theory popped up at a reputable site:

The shameless commercialization of ‘Tara the Hero Cat’

I personally put Tara at the same level as a heroic combat K9..to me that is the highest level.


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

that's just plain SAD . . . (+ WRONG)


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

That is sad  why is it always about the money? :l

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Gosh, huge dissapointment in those folks. Wonder if they'll keep their friends on facebook or otherwise after all this now? Media can backfire against people too.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Well they can do all the social media they want but don't start dragging the cat all over the place and putting her under stress.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

cat owner again said:


> Well they can do all the social media they want but don't start dragging the cat all over the place and putting her under stress.


Well I sure don't think their previous dog-neighbors will be very pleased either, now that this whole thing has cost them their dog's life! :dis


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I love Tara the cat for standing up for the boy and possibly risking her life. 

I am not so pleased with the parents. Seriously? Taking a cat into a baseball stadium and making it swat a baseball to "throw the first pitch"? I am sure Tara was less than pleased!

On a side note, I watched a news conference with the parents and was a little shocked to hear the mother clearly state at least twice that SHE had also been bitten by the dog during that encounter. I must need new glasses!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Personally, I don't see anything wrong with them making money from this. Do you know how much people make from viral YouTube videos alone?? I just don't want them doing anything to stress their FREAKING AWESOME cat out. 

(And I still have some doubts about the whole thing, but....)


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

This wasn't a Pitbull mix...
It was a golden lab and chow mix!
Where was it stated that it was a Pitbull mix?
Just curious...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It's not a cat, either.

It's a TIGER now!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Lions and Tigers and Bears, oh my!!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

That pisses me off to no end. The dog WAS NOT A PITBULL! Chow x lab! Media is so frigging hyped about pitties, that even when the dog isn't even close to a pit, they still call it a pit!!!!! How are we supposed to get rid of BSL if the media continues to blame pits for all dog attacks! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

And no, I am not happy with what they're doing with the cat, as well! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I really do wonder about people...
I can't help but think, that this can't be good for Tara's stress levels...


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Uh where in all the links to Tara saving the 4 year old kid from dog attack, does it say that it was a pit bull? The OP said that it was a pit bull. Which the dog was not a pit bull.


----------



## mystro (Jul 28, 2008)

sweetcuddles said:


> Uh where in all the links to Tara saving the 4 year old kid from dog attack, does it say that it was a pit bull? The OP said that it was a pit bull. Which the dog was not a pit bull.


 The original news report I viewed said it was a PB/Mix, but does it really matter what the breed was to Tara!? 
The point of the OP link..terrifying a heroic wonderful tabby.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

A bunch of media have stated the dog was a pit bull. I don't have any links because i sure as heck didn't bookmark them! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Everything gets Blamed on PitBulls...
Makes me very irritated!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

mystro said:


> The original news report I viewed said it was a PB/Mix, but does it really matter what the breed was to Tara!?
> The point of the OP link..terrifying a heroic wonderful tabby.


It doesn't matter to TARA if the dog was a pitbull but it news reporters can't be trusted with the basic facts then why would I believe anything else they said in their report?

I don't think she looked 'terrified' in fact, if anything she looked bored in that photo. I think that like any of our cats, if it's something she REALLY objected to then she just wouldn't cooperate. I know if I took Book to a baseball game and tried to get him out there with people yelling, strangers everywhere, and the ball coming anywhere near him... i'd be in ribbons and he'd be in hiding in some dark unknown part of the park.

MowMow on the other hand would be hanging out in his stroller like, "yeah, beatches, worship the MAN!!" It wouldn't faze him in the slightest (although he'd probably want a REALLY good nap when he got home.

If the incident was real and the cat isn't overtaxed by all the attention then who gives a carp if they make money on it.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

10cats2dogs said:


> Everything gets Blamed on PitBulls...
> Makes me very irritated!


Yeah, there are really nice pit bulls around. Matter of fact, I know a few, my cousin and Aunt have three pit bulls and they are the sweetest dogs you ever met. It makes me irritated as well that everything gets blamed on them. Not all pit bulls are mean. It is how they are raised and it is the owner not the breed that should be blamed.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes Sweetcuddles! It is who OWNS the dog, that makes the difference! 

Here's my American Pit Bull Terrier!
She gets along with my Border Collie and ten cats!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Awww she's beautiful! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I love your dog Sharon! She looks like a sweetheart!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Maybe it's the angle 10c2d, but she looks more like a Dalmatian in that pic to me! She does look sweet.


----------



## Jiskefet (Apr 8, 2011)

Who knows the ins and outs of the story? Did they have an insurance for medical care? Did the owner of the dog pay for the medical care needed for the child? They may desperately need the money, for all we know.

And the cat doesn't seem phased by the attention. If Tara is anything like my Catweazle, she loves the attention and does not feel exploited at all.... And as far as social media are concerned.... ALL my cats have their own facebook account, and Catweazle is on Twitter as the stealthy reporter of our community paper. He has his own column, because he roams the entire neighbourhood and approaches everyone he meets. No money involved, but building on the personality of the cat himself.

Catweazle shows up anywhere and everywhere, so he would indeed know what is going on in the neighbourhood. Whenever he takes us for a walk, HE gets greeted by name.

So if Tara doesn't mind the attention, where is the harm in it? And I bet that some clever marketing guy is the one who is really earning the big bucks. Not the victim and his parents.


----------



## Kneazles (Nov 18, 2013)

Mochas Mommy said:


> On a side note, I watched a news conference with the parents and was a little shocked to hear the mother clearly state at least twice that SHE had also been bitten by the dog during that encounter. I must need new glasses!


I believe she was bit when she ran after the dog after her child was attacked.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

First off...I LOVE the story of tara . I'm sorry the child got hurt....but holy cow turds....that cat...it was AWESOME watching her protect her family!!!! AWESOME 

The dog....its a REAL shame that he was called a pit...so NOT fair to this breed that gets a bad rap.and why... because of irresponsible OWNERS

Not sure how I feel about them capitalizing on the story...that was a NASTY bite. Maybe they don't have the money so this was their way to help pay for it...shrugs shoulders.


----------



## Bill the Cat Guy (Dec 25, 2013)

The cat isn't being exploited. The cat doesn't have to do anything or be anything. The owners are just selling merchandise. I don't have a problem with it. This is America. This used to be the land of economic opportunity. I wish it still was.

I can't imagine doing what they're doing but that's a separate issue.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Actually I've seen Chows on the "no" list, too.

It's too bad they want to exploit the cat. The video is one thing. I can't imagine too many cats would want to be carted around to media events or what ever!


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Your dog looks like a sweetheart 10cats2dogs.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

If Tara isn't on a diet of best raw meat cuts and/or Orijen Red, sleeping in the best cat bed and climbing the best cat tree, then they're exploiting her.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

BusterandKramersDaddy said:


> Maybe I missed this part, but where was the dogs owners during this time.


They were pulling their car out of their gated driveway and the dog slipped out.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I say let them have their 15 minutes of fame. Next year at this time, nobody will remember them.


----------



## Jiskefet (Apr 8, 2011)

G-PEG123 said:


> Actually I've seen Chows on the "no" list, too.
> 
> It's too bad they want to exploit the cat. The video is one thing. I can't imagine too many cats would want to be carted around to media events or what ever!


Read up on Bob the street cat, also known as the ' Big Issue Cat'.
Bob was a stray, who chose busker, Big Issue vendor and former addict James Bowen for his slave. Bob turned James' life around, and vice versa. James has written several books about his life with Bob, how he saved Bob and Bob saved him. Wherever James goes, Bob goes, too. He travels on his shoulder and even rides on the London bus with him.
They have been on several TV shows together, and Bob seems to relish the attention.

So is James exploiting Bob? Their partnership is based on a deep love and trust and has certainly improved both their lives tremendously.

This video went viral and made him world famous
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vl2nBSqpsRA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-OUTQdQxB0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MePaWG7g5FA


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I think this cat is awesome and shows a side of cats which isn't well know. *They are protective.* Look at Homer the blind cat which chased an intruder out of Gwens apartment? This type of behavior isnt uncommon. Our cat Toby chased a coyote out of my sisters yard. If anyone comes to the house at a strange time my cat always sits up and growls! 

Now these people are selling yoga pants with his insignia. Only in America! I wish they would of promoted how wonderful cats are in a family and to considering adopting a cat but that delusion comes from my perfect world syndrome, the perfect world which really doesn't exist.

The part I didn't understand was to see the mother leaving the child running somewhere and the child was left to pick himself up and get out of there on his own. I would of jerked my kid up in my arms and run like the wind. Only the cat paused and looked to make sure the child was up and coming !!!!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I didn't understand that part either. She did explain that she went after the dog, which confused me even more. Especially because we know the boy wasn't ok at all, he needed stitches.

And I too think it was a great opportunity to promote how loyal cats are to their human families, instead of all the myths about cats to the contrary.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They're not hurting anyone and I'm sure, under public scrutiny, they're treating the cat like royalty. If it was one of my girls, I might be squeezing all I could out of it, too. I think the whole incident has been a great ad for how awesome cats are. The dog part of the story is so sad, but it's another issue.


----------



## Bon (Mar 13, 2014)

I had a dog who was a shar pei/pitbull mix. Smartest, sweetest dog that ever lived. So in memory of 'Milo' and in defense of pits and ALL dogs who get a bad rap :


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Bon, I...LOVE....This!!
I "Pirated" it!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

I think it would be cool if some of the money went to an animal welfare or a cat specefic charity. Tara's image could show to the world how awesome cats truly are! However, I think this is an opportunity that might be missed ..


----------



## Kaylarrrg (Jun 1, 2014)

I feel a little bit more sympathy if I were in their situation, but not a lot. If this happened to me, I would certainly do the social media thing because who's it really going to hurt? For news cameras, I would consider (CONSIDER!) doing a skype call with my cat from my home. My cat hates to travel, it really stresses her out like it does for a lot of cats. After she would have saved my baby, there's no way I'd do anything to upset her.

The money that was raised from the youtube video would go into a fund for my own cat to prepare for the inevitable illnesses that come along with aging. After a certain amount, the money would then go to fund our local no kill cat shelter. 

That's how I would do it personally. I don't know Tara's personality, but I can't say that ANY cat would like to be at a baseball game. Too loud, too hectic, too frightening.


----------



## olywhizz (Mar 25, 2014)

Grumpy cat had a birthday party in new york


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

Straysmommy said:


> I didn't understand that part either. She did explain that she went after the dog, which confused me even more. Especially because we know the boy wasn't ok at all, he needed stitches.
> 
> And I too think it was a great opportunity to promote how loyal cats are to their human families, instead of all the myths about cats to the contrary.



I read a bit more about it. It seems the dog went around the car and was about to attack again, so the mother went to chase it away. While at that, the dog bit the mother as well.


----------



## koshechka (Jul 14, 2013)

B&KsDaddy said:


> It was brave what Tara did and everything and I feel bad that the kid got hurt, but I think that the boy isn't the only victim here. You have the boy who got hurt, the cat who is being dragged all over the place for interviews and stuff like that and then you have the dog who was put down because of this. Maybe I missed this part, but where was the dogs owners during this time.


I read that the dog was given up voluntarily by the owner and it was taken to the local humane society for the observation. While there the dog bit two caretakers and tried to attack people who fed him. At the end of the observation the decision was made by the humane society person that the dog was too dangerous and that it's to risky to try to re-train him. 

Incidentally, the dog was the lab/chow mix.


----------

